# أنواع الأساسات السطحية والعميقة



## مهندسة البناء (22 فبراير 2006)

أنواع الأساسات ( Type of Foundations ) : 

تنقسم أنواع الأساسات بصفة عامة إلى نوعين أساسيين يحتوي كل منهما على عدة طرق للتأسيس حسب نوع التربة وحمل المبنى , , , وهذين النوعين هما: 

أولاً : الأساسات السطحية ( Shallow Foundations ) : 

في هذا النوع كون تأسيس المبنى على أعماق قريبة من سطح الأرض ويحدث ذلك بالطرق الآتية : 

1- أساسات لقواعد شريطية . 

2- أساسات لقواعد منفصلة . 

3- أساسات لبشة أو حصيرة . 

4- أساسات الأعمدة سابقة التجهيز . 

5- الحوائط الساندة . 

ثانياً : الأساسات العميقة ( Deep Foundations ) : 

ويتم اللجوء إليها عندما يتعذر الحصول على طبقة صالحة لتأسيس بالقرب من سطح الأرض لذلك نلجأ إلى اختراق التربة إلى أعماق كبيرة للحصول على السطح الصالح للتأسيس ويتم ذلك بالطرق الآتية : 

1- أساسات الآبار الاسكندرانى . 

2- أساسات خازوقية . 

3- أساسات القيسونات . 

4- الستائر الخازوقية . 

وقد تم تجميع هذه النوعيات من الأساسات بطرق تشييدها المختلفة في الجدول المبين ( شكل 1 ) حيث يتم التعرض بالتفصيل لكل طريقة من هذه الطرق على حدة . 

· النوع الأول : الأساسات السطحية ( Shallow Foundations ) : 

1- أساسات القواعد الشريطية ( Strip Foundations ) : 

وقد تسمى أساسات مستمرة ويستعمل هذا النوع من الأساسات عند إنشاء المباني ذات الحوائط الحاملة وتتم عن طريق حفر خندق في الأرض لكل حائط من حوائط المبنى ( شكل 2أ ) وتعتمد نظرية هذا النوع من التأسيس على انتقال أحمال المبنى إلى التربة عن طريق الحوائط وبالتالي يلزم استمرار الأساس تحت أسفل الحوائط بالكامل يحقق انتشار الأحمال على أكبر مساحة ممكنة من الأرض . 

ومما هو جدير بالذكر أن هذا النوع من التأسيس يلجأ إليه في الوقت الحاضر في المباني السكنية الصغيرة نظراً لأنه يتيح إمكانيات محدودة وخاصة في ارتفاع بالمبنى أو استخدام الفتحات أو البحور الكبيرة , كما أن استعماله غير اقتصادي في بعض الأحيان . 

· مبادئ تصميم أساسات القواعد الشريطية :

- المبدأ الأول : في تصميم هذا النوع من الأساسات هو العمل على زيادة عرض الحائط الملامس لسطح التأسيس حتى نضمن أن جهد التربة أكبر من أحمال المبنى وإلا حدث هبوط لحوائط المبنى داخل الأرض ( شكل 2ب ) وتتم زيادة عرض الحائط بعمل قاعدة من مواد الحائط أو الخرسانة العادية أو المسلحة تحت الحائط ( شكل 2ج ) مع الأخذ في الاعتبار أن أقل بعد للسطح العلوي للأساس عن سطح الأرض في هذا النظام لا يقل عن 45 سم ليسمح بحفر طبقة التربة العليا للزراعة وتعديلها مع ميزانية الأرض المطلوبة في المشروع وكذلك لزوم الأمان للأساسات وبعدها عن الحوادث أو بعدها عن سطح التجمد في حالة المباني المنشأة في البلاد الباردة . 

- المبدأ الثاني : في تصميم هذا النوع هو لا يقل عمق خرسانة الأساس ( س ) عن الجزء الأفقي الخارج من الحائط ( ص ) من كل جهة وإلا يحدث شرخ في قاعدة الأساس بسبب القص الذي يحدث على زاوية 45 درجة ( شكل 2ج ) . 

- المبدأ الثالث : عند عمل القاعدة المستمرة من الخرسانة المسلحة يجب وضع حديد التسليح الأساس دائماً في الجزء السفلي من القاعدة ( منطقة الشد ) حيث أن مقاومة الحديد لأحمال الشد أكبر بكثير من مقاومة الخرسانة ( شكل 2د) . 

- المبدأ الرابع : في حالة الأحمال الكبيرة نسبياً يجب مراعاة الانتقال من الحوائط إلى القاعدة الخرسانية بصورة تدريجة لتلافي كسر القاعدة ( شكل 2هـ ) ويتم ذلك الانتقال عن طريق عمل أصبات متدرجة من نفس نوع الحائط وعلى زاوية تتحدد حسب اجهادات التربة وذلك للاقتصاد في مواد البناء والتغلب على زيادة الأحمال , ويسمى الأساس في هذه الحالة الأساس المتدرج ( شكل 2و ) . 

- المبدأ الخامس : يجب مراعاة وضع أساسات المباني الجديدة بعيدة عن خط قوة تحميل الأساسات القديمة كما هو مبين ( شكل 3 ) . 

- المبدأ السادس : في حالة عمل أساسات على لأراضي مائلة يمكن أن تعمل على مستوى أفقي واحد أو متدرجة ( شكل 4 ) فإذا كان الميل بسيط يمكن عمل الأساس على مستوى أفقي واحد على أن يرفع مستوى الدور الأرضي لأعلى نقطة على ميل الأرض , أما إذا كان ميل الأرض كبير فبفضل معادلة الردم مع الحفر لتلافي تصميم الحائط التي على أعلى من ميل كحائط ساند بالإضافة لعدم رفع الدور الأرضي لأعلى نقطة على ميل الأرض , وعلى ذلك فمن الماحية الاقتصادية عادة تستعمل الأساسات المتدرجة للتقليل من تكاليف الحفر وحوائط الأساسات . 

2- أساسات القواعد المنفصلة ( Pad Foundations ) : 

ويستعمل هذا النوع من الأساسات عند إنشاء المباني الهيكلية وتعتمد نظريتها على نقل أحمال المبنى عن طريق الكمرات إلى نقط ارتكاز المبنى التي تتمثل في الأعمدة حيث ينتقل الحمل من كل عمود إلى القاعدة أسفله وقد ترتبط هذه الأعمدة والقواعد بواسطة السملات أو الميد ( شكل 5 ) يوضح كيفية ارتباط العمود بالقاعدة والاحتمالات المختلفة لوضع السملات الرابطة طبقاً لبعدها عن سطح الأرض . 

· حالات خاصة لأساسات القواعد المنفصلة : 

( شكل 6 ) يبين بعض الحالات الخاصة لأساسات القواعد المنفصلة وهي : 

أ‌- القواعد المشتركة ( Combined Footings ) : 

وتعمل عند زيادة الأحمال في بعض أجزاء المبنى لدرجة تستدعي كبر حجم القاعدة لدرجة قربها الشديد من قاعدة أخرى مما يستدعي ضم القاعدتين من في قاعدة واحدة , ويحدث هذا للخرسانة العادية فقط أو لكل من الخرسانة العادية والمسلحة حسب الحالة ( شكل 6أ ) . 

ب‌- قواعد الجار ( Neighbour Footings ) : 

وتعمل عند حدود الجيران في حالة أن يكون المبنى على حد الأرض حيث من المستحيل أن يتداخل أي جزء من المبنى في أرض الجار حتى ولو كانت أساسات المبنى ( شكل 6ب ) كيفية ربط هذا النوع من القواعد بباقي قواعد المبنى بالكمرة الرابطة منعاً لانقلاب القاعدة نظراً لعد مركزية الحمل الواقع عليها . 

ج- قواعد معلقة ( Cantilever Footings ) : 

وتستخدم في حالة وجود نقطة ضعف في مسطح الأساسات لا يراد التأسيس عليها وتصلح عادةً للأحمال الصغيرة مثل أحمال الأسوار أو المباني المحدودة الارتفاع . 

3- التأسيس باللبشة أو الحصيرة ( Raft Foundations ) : 

تستخدم هذه الطريقة لنقل أحمال المباني الهيكلية لتوزيع متساوي على كامل مسطح الأرض تحت المبنى حيث تستخدم في الأراضي الضعيفة التي لا تتحمل تركيز الأحمال في مسطح القواعد المنفصلة كما في النظام السابق , ويشترط في هذا النوع من التأسيس أن يكون جهد التربة متجانس تماماً تحت مسطح المبنى بالكامل كما يتطلب الأمر بتوزيع الأعمدة في المبنى بطريقة تضمن توزيع الأحمال بالتساوي على مسطح اللبشة ومنها إلى الأرض . 

ويتم تنفيذ هذه الطريقة بأن تحفر الأرض بكامل مسطح المبنى وتصب إما بالخرسانة العادية أ, الخرسانة المسلحة حسب الأنواع المختلفة لللبشة وهما : 

أ) لبشة خرسانة عادية . 

ب) لبشة مسلحة مقلوبة . 

ج) لبشة مسلحة عدلة . 

د) لبشة مسلحة مزدوجة : قد تستخدم هذه اللبشة في عمل بدروم تحت الأرض . 

ويتحدد النظام الأمثل لللبشة إنشائياً طبقاً لقوة تحمل التربة وأحمال المبنى ( شكل 7 ) يبين هذه الأنظمة المختلفة . 

4- أساسات الأعمدة سابقة التجهيز ( Post Foundations ) : 

ويستخدم هذه النوع من الأساسات تحت أعمدة سابقة التجهيز سواءً من الخشب أو من الحديد وقد تعمل قواعد هذا النوع من الخشب المدهون بالكيروزويت أو القطران للأعمدة الخشبية أو قد تعمل من الخرسانة العادية للمباني الخفيفة أو من الخرسانة المسلحة للمباني الحديدية . 

يجب أن يراعى في هذا النوع من التأسيس أن يكون اتصال العمود الخشبي أو الحديدي بقاعدة الأساس فوق سطح الأرض حتى تكون الأعمدة بعيدة عن رطوبة التربة التي فد تؤدي إلى سرعة تحلل الخشب أو صدأ الحديد كما يجب اتخاذ كافة الاحتياطات اللازمة عند صب قواعد هذا النوع من الأساس لضمان تحديد مواضع تثبيت الأعمدة بدقة كافية طبقاً لعلاقتها ببعضها البعض كما يلزم استخدام الأجهزة المساحية الدقيقة للتأكد من دقة ضبط السطح العلوي لجميع القواعد على منسوب أفقي واحد وذلك لضمان صلاحية الأساسات لتركيب أعمدة المبنى عليها ( شكل 8 ) يوضح طريقة تثبيت الأعمدة بأنواعها المختلفة بقواعد هذا النوع من الأساسات . 

5- الحوائط الساندة ( Retaining Walls ) : 

تستعمل هذه الحوائط لحمل للضغوط المائلة الواقعة من اختلاف مناسيب الأرض أو المياه سواءً الجوفية أو السطحية , كما يمكن اعتبارها سدود أرضية ( شكل 9 ) يبين تفاصيلها بهذا الحائط والقوى الرئيسية المؤثرة عليه . 

يمكن استعمال هذه الحوائط لحمل الأسقف المائلة أو العقود أو القبوات أو الأسوار ذات الأطوال الارتفاعات الكبيرة , كما أنها تتحمل ضغط الرياح أو التربة التي تقع في مناسيب منخفضة من سطح الأرض , وقد تحتاج هذه الحوائط إلى أكتاف أو دعامات بارزة عن البناء , وقد تكون هذه الأكتاف متباعدة عن بعضها بمقدار 3/1 ارتفاع الحائط الساند على أن يكون حائط مائلاً أو متدرجاً حسب ما يكون السمك المحدد له . 

لكي يكون الحائط الساند قوياً نقسم قاعدته إلى ثلاثة أقسام متساوية ويجب أن تمر محصلة القوى المؤثرة على الحائط بالثلث الأوسط من القاعدة , لذلك يجب أن يحدد شكل الحائط الساند بحيث يعطي أكبر مقاومة ممكنه مع أقل كمية من مواد البناء , وتتوقف على مقاومة الضغوط الواقعة على هذه الحوائط والتي تؤثر على حساباتها عدة عوامل أهمها : 

( الحمل الميت – الحمل الحي – ضغط الرياح – ضغط التربة – ضغط الماء – ضغط الردم – الاحتكاك – قوة الرفع ).



النوع الثاني: DEEP FOUNDATIONS

1- أساسات الآبار الاسكندراني:

ترجع التسمية إلى استعمال هذا النوع من الأساسات في الأسكندرية منذ عهد اليونان عندما كانت امبراطورية الأسكندر الأكبر . وتعتمد نظرية التأسيس بهذا النوع على حفر آبار بمقاس لا يقل عن 80,×80, متر (أقل مساحة يمكن للعامل أن يحفر بداخلها) وبعمق يتوقف على صلابة الأرض وعدم انهيار جوانبها ... وعلى عمق المياه الجوفية أيضاً . حيث قد يتم الحفر حتى الوصول لمنسوب 50 سم على الأقل تحت منسوبها... وتملأ هذه الأبار بالخرسانة العادية لتكوين قاعدة عميقة من الخرسانة العادية تحت القواعد المسلحة لأعمدة المبنى ... هذا وقد يصل عمق هذه القواعد إلى 12 متر أو أكثر في بعض الأحيان ... وعند تصميم الأساس بهذه الطريقة قد تهمل مقاومة احتكاك حوائط البئر مع التربة حوله نظير اهمال وزن البئر نفسه.​


----------



## مهندسة البناء (22 فبراير 2006)

وتستخدم هذه الطريقة في المناطق التي توجد بها أتربة ردم أو أن تكون المياه الجوفية على بعد قريب من سطح الأرض . وفي حالة بعد منسوب المياه الجوفية عن سطح الأرض ينص على ضرورة سند جوانب البئر حتى لا تنهار طبقات الأرض الضعيفة وذلك لسلامة العمال داخل البئر عند حفره. وتحفر هذه الأبيار بعمال الحفر العاديين وقد يستعان بالستائر الخشبية أو الحديدية في حفرها في حالة اضرار اختراق أو غوص المياه الجوفية عند عمل تلك الأبيار للوصول إلى الأرض الصالحة لتأسيس المبنى عليها.



ويراعى عند استخدام هذه الطريقة في التأسيس أن يتم التأكد من دقة وسلامة مقاييس البئر وذلك بإنزال إطار خشبي (أورنيك) على شكل صندوق أبعاده هي نفسها أبعاد البئر المطلوب تنفيذه ... كما يجب التأكد من نزح المياه الجوفية قبل صب الخرسانة العادية وأن يتم الصب على طبقات بارتفاع حوالي 50 سم لكل طبقة مع دكها جيداً بمندالة أو بالدك الأوتوماتيكي ... قبل صب الطبقة التي تليها.



وتغتبر هذه الطريقة كثيرة الاستعمال في المباني الهيكلية حيث تعطى قوة تحمل تحت الأساسات تتوقف على نوع الأرض وقد تصل إلى 5 كج / سم2 في بعض الأحيان . كما أن هذه الطريقة كثيرة الاستعمال نظراً لقلة تكاليفها بالمقارنة بطرق التأسيس الأخرى كذلك لا تحتاج إلا لعمالة مدربة تدريباً بسيطاً.

والشكل رقم (6-13) يبين فكرة عمل هذا النوع من التأسيس وطريقة سند الآبار أثناء التنفيذ.



2- الأساسات الخازوقية:

تعتمد نظرية هذا النوع من التأسيس على نقل أحمال المبنى من مستوى قريب من سطح الأرض إلى السطح الصالح للتأسيس على أعماق بعيدة وذلك في حالة عدم وجود هذا السطح المناسب على أعماق قريبة . هذا وقد تعتمد بعضها على نظرية الاحتكاك المباشر حيث أن أي طول من المواد التي تدق في أي تربة (ماعدا الماء) تعطى احتكاكاً يتناسب تناسباً طردياً مع الطول الممتد في الأرض ... ومن هذا المنطلق تنقسم الخوازيق إلى نوعين رئيسيين هما:-

أ- خوازيق الأرتكاز:

وتعتمد على نظرية نقل أحمال المبنى إلى أعماق كبيرة تتراوح بين 8 متر إلى 25 متر تحت سطح الأرض حسب عمق السطح المناسب للتأسيس... أنظر شكل رقم (6-14أ) وتستعمل للمباني الهيكلية ذات الأحمال الكبيرة.





ب- خوازيق الاحتكاك:

وتعتمد على تحمل التربة المحيطة بالخازوق للأحمال الناتجة عن المبنى بالحتكاك المباشر ... وعادة يتحدد طول الخازوق بمقدار 30 مرة من قطرة ... كما يتخذ الخازوق شكل متعرج مما يساعد في زيادة قوة الأحتكاك بينه وبين التربة المحيطة ... أنظر شكل رقم (6-14ب).



وتنقسم الخوازيق من ناحية المواد المستعملة إلى أنواع كثيرة نذكر منها مايلي:-

* الخوازيق الخشبية:

وتستعمل للأراضي الطينية الرخوة وقد تستعمل الخوازيق الطويلة منها للأرض الرملية... ويراعى عند استخدام هذا النوع من الخوازيق أن يكون الخشب المستخدم خالي من العيوب ومقاوم للمؤثرات المتعرض لها ويفضل استعمال الخشب العزيزى نظراً لمقاومته للرطوبة والمياه ... كما يجب أن توضع هذه الخوازيق بأكملها تحت منسوب المياه الجوفية بعد دهانها بمادة البتيومين أو القطران أو حقنها بمادة الكيروزويت حتى تقاوم التعفن والتآكل ... وفي حالة خوازيق الدق الطويلة يجب أن تجهز بكعب مدبب عند أسفله وطوق حول رأسه ويكون من ماجة الحديد حتى تعطى الخازوق قوة اختراق أثناء الدق .... أنظر شكل رقم (6-15أ).

* الخوازيق الحديدية:

تستعمل هذه الخوازيق في التربة ذات الكثافة العالية والأحمال الكبيرة لسهولة اختراق هذه الخوازيق لها ... ويعمل هذا النوع إما من كمرة من الحديد أو ماسورة تملأ بالخرسانة (أنظر شكل رقم 6-15ب). وفي بعض الحالات ندهن سطح هذه الخوازيق المعرضة للتربة وجهين على الأقل بالبتيومين أو القطران أو بطلائها بالسلاقون وبوية الزيت لحمايتها من الصدأ . كما قد تستخدم طريقة الكافور لمقاومة تأثير الكهرومغناطيسية في التربة للحد من زيادة الحموضة والرطوبة فيها وذلك لمنع الصدأ في هذه الخوازيق كمثل التي تستعمل في خوازيق المصاعد الهيدروليكية أو عند استعمالها في الأساسات الخاصة لمباني ناطحات السحاب كما سيذكر فيما بعد في باب تشييد المصاعد . وقد يزيد سمك الخازوق في بعض الحالات لتعويض ماينتظر منه من التآكل نتيجة الصدأ وخلافة.





* الخوازيق المركبة:

ويتكون هذا النوع من الخوازيق من مادتين مختلفتين مثل دق خازوق خشبي في الأرض حتى سطح التأسيس ثم عمل خازوق خرساني فوقه يصل إلى سطح الوسادة. ويعتبر استعمال الخازوق الخشبي تحت منسوب المياه الجوفية يعطي حياة أطول للخشب أما إستعمال الخرسانة فوق المياه الجوفية يعطي توفير في الأساسات – أنظر الشكل رقم (6-15جـ).

* الخوازيق الخرسانية:

هناك أنواع كثيرة من الخوازيق تعتمد على طريقة الدق للوصول إلى الطبقة الصالحة للتأسيس وهذه الطرق مسجلة بأسماء الشركات المنفذة لها ولكل منها شروط ومواصفات خاصة. وعلى المهندس المسئول عن الأساسات أن يذكر أسم الخازوق المراد استعماله للمبنى ومراكز الأحمال ومقدارها على أرض التحميل . وذلك تأخذ الشركات مسئولية عمل تصميم وتنفيذ الأساسات التي يعتمدها مهندس المشروع . وتنقسم الخوازيق الخرسانية تبعاً لذلك إلى الأنواع الآتية:



- خوازيق الخرسانة المسلحة سابقة الصب:

وهذا النوع شائع الاستعمال وتختلف قطاعاتها من 30×30 سم إلى 50×50 سم وتصب في فرم من الخشب أو الحديد وتستعمل الهزازات لدمك الخرسانة ... وحديد تسليحها لا يقل عن 1,5% من مساحة قطاع الخازوق وكانات كل 20 سم. ولمقاومة جهد الدق يجب أن تتقارب الكانات عند رأس الخازوق لمسافة 3أمثال قطر الخازوق ولا يدق الخازوق قبل 28 يوم من صبه شكل رقم (6-16), (6-17).



- خوازيق الخرسانة المصبوبة في موقعها:

تعمل هذه الخوازيق في مكانها عن طريق ثقب الأرض بالقطر والعمق المطلوبين ثم يملأ هذا الثقب بالخرسانة العادية أو المسلحة ... وتنقسم هذه الخوازيق إلى:

أولاً : خوازيق تصب في مواسير لها كعب بأسفلها وتترك عند رفع المواسير وصب الخرسانة داخلها مع دقها بالمندالة ومن أنواعها:







- خازوق سمبلكس:

عبارة عن ماسورة من الصلب قطرها 40 سم لها كعب بأسفلها تدق بواسطة مندالة آلية في باطن الأرض إلى أن تصل إلى الأرض الصالحة للتأسيس ثم تصب بداخلها الخرسانة وتدق بمندالة أخرى وفي أثناء ذلك ترفع الماسورة بقدر معين حتى لا يدخل التراب داخلها... أما الكعب السفلي بالماسورة فيترك في قاع الخازوق إذا كان من كتلة واحدة أو يرفع مع الماسورة إذا كان بشفتين تنضمان وقت دق الماسورة وتنفتحان وقت صب الخرسانة ورفع الماسورة ... ويتحمل مثل هذا الخازوق من 40 إلى 50 طن – أنظر شكل رقم (6-18).

- خازوق فرانكى:

وهو عبارة عن عدة مواسير تدخل إلى بعضها البعض حتى يسهل لها الوصول إلى أعماق كبيرة داخل الأرض وقد يعمل كعب للخازوق من الخرسانة المسلحة ويترك في الأرض لمنع دخول مياه الرشح للمواسير ... ويستعمل طريقة القاعدة المتسعة في قاع الخازوق ويتحمل هذا الخازوق من 50 إلى 80 طن – أنظر الشكل رقم (6-18).

- خازوق فيبرو:

وهو عبارة عن ماسورة من الصلب قطرها 40سم لها كعب مخروطي منفصل بشفة وتدق هذه الماسورة إلى الأرض الصالحة للتأسيس ثم يزال الكعب ويوضع في ماسورة التسليح المطلوب ثم تصب الخرسانة فيها وترفع وتخفض الماسورة حوالي 80 مرة في الدقيقة مما يدمك الخرسانة في الخازوق – ويتحمل هذا الخازوق حوالي 60 طن وهو صالح للأراضي ذات التربة الرخوة – أنظر الشكل رقم (6-18).

- خازوق سترونج:

هذا الخازوق يشبه إلى حد كبير خازوق سمبلكس إلا أن الكعب السفلي يعمل من الخرسانة المسلحة المغطاة بكعب من الصلب حيث تصب الخرسانة داخل الماسورة وتدك بقوة حتى تفصل الكعب السفلي وتكون قاعدة متسعة أسفل الخازوق... ويتحمل هذا الخازوق من 25 إلى 30 طن. وبجانب أنواع الخوازيق المذكورة سابقاً يوجد أنواع أخرى تعمل بنفس الطريقة. ولكن بقوة تحمل أكبر مثل خازوق مونوبلكس ويتحمل 50 طن وخازوق دوبلكس ويتحمل 60 طن وخازوق تربلكس ويتحمل 75 طن وخازوق كوتربلكس ويتحمل 90 طن.

- خازوق أندر ريمد:

يستعمل هذا الخازوق في الأراضي الطينية السوداء وبعض الأراضي ذات التربة الغير مستقرة والتي تتشقق من اختلاف الفصول الأربعة عن طريق زيادة ونقصان الرطوبة في مكونات التربة. لذلك تعتبر هذه التربة خطرة جداً في التأسيس عليها للمباني . وفي حالة ضرورة البناء عليها يجب الوصول لأساس المبنى إلى عمق في التربة بحيث يكون تأثير اختلاف الفصول على التربة يكاد يكون منعدماً مع استعمال مثل هذه الخوازيق في التأسيس ... وتكوين هذا الخازوق بسيط حيث يعمل حفرة بواسطة المثقب البريمي للعمق المطلوب ويستعمل جهاز الاندر ريمنج لتوسيع قاع هذه الحفرة وذلك لعمل القاعدة المتسعة للخازوق – ويمكن عمل أكثر من قاعدة متسعة في الخازوق الواحد – أنظر شكل رقم (6-19).



ثانياً :خوازيق تعمل من مواسير مفتوحة بدون كعب ثم تفرغ داخلها الخرسانة وقد يبلغ قطر الماسورة 40سم كما يبلغ متوسط البئر الخرساني الذي تخلفه من 12إلى15 متر تبعاً لمنسوب الأرض الصالحة للتأسيس ومن أنواع هذه الخوازيق الأتي:

- خازوق ستراوس:

وهو يشبه إلى حد كبير خازوق سمبلكس السابق شرحه إلا أن ماسورة الخازوق في هذه الحالة تدق بدون كعب.وعلى ذلك ترفع الأتربة من داخل الماسورة بواسطة أجهزة خاصة ثم تصب فيها الخرسانة وتدمك... وقد يعمل هذا الخازوق بطريقة أخرى في الأرض الطينية وذلك بحفر البئر بواسطة المثقب البريمي إلى أن يصل للأرض الصالحة للتأسيس ثم وضع تسليح الخازوق فيها وصب الخرسانة عليه ويتحمل هذا الخازوق من 20 إلى 25 طن – أنظر شكل رقم (6-20).

- خازوق كمبرسول:

يعمل بئر قطر حوالي 80سم بمندالة مخروطية تسمى حفار حتى يصل إلى الأرض الصالحة للتأسيس ثم يدك قاع البئر جيداً بمندالة مستديرة تسمى الدكاكة ثم يملأ البئر بالخرسانة بنسبة 1أسمنت : 5 رمل : 10 دقشوم وتدك كل طبقة بمندالة تسمى البطاطة . ويتحمل هذا الخازوق من 80إلى 120 طن.

- خازوق ولفشولزر:

يدق ماسورة قطر حوالي 30سم – 40سم حتى الطبقة الصالحة للتأسيس ثم ترفع الأتربة التي بداخلها ويوضع حديد التسليح بها وتغطى فتحتها العليا بإحكام مع ترك فتحات بها لتوصيل****** الهواء المضغوط الذي يسلط داخل الماسورة فيطرد مياه الرشح التي تكون داخلها. ثم تصب الخرسانة بنسبة 1 أسمنت :4 رمل : دقشوم وقد يحدث الهواء المضغوط اهتزازات أثناء رفع الماسورة بقوة فيموج السطح الخارجي للخازوق- أنظر شكل رقم (6-21أ).

- خازوق ريموند:

ويتكون من رقائق اسطوانية داخل بعضها يتراوح قطرها بين 40-60 سم عند أعلى الخازوق وقطرها 20-28سم عند أسفله ويدق بداخلها بواسطة ماندريل ويترك الرقائق الأسطوانية في التربة بعد ملئها بخرسانة الخازوق – أنظر شكل رقم (6-21ب).

3- أساسات القيسونات:

وتستعمل هذه الأساسات في الكباري أو الأعمال البحرية أو المجاري المائية وقطرها أكبر من الأساسات الخزوقية وتتحمل أحمال أكبر منها.

وقد يعمل هذا النوع من الأساسات بالخشب أو الحديد أو الخرسانة. وقد تشيد أما من داخل غرفة تغطس في المياه عن طريق عمل ستائر مانعة للمياه حولها وهذا النوع يسمى بالحجرة الغاطسة. أو قد تشيد حجرة عمل القيسونات من النوع مفتوح السقف​


----------



## فراس الياسري (24 فبراير 2006)

الاخت مهندسة البناء السلام عليكم اشكرك على جهود الخيرة لرفد الملتقى بكل ما هو جديد ومفيد وارجوا منك ادراج الاشكال التوضيحية المتعلقة بالموضوع اعلاه لكي يتسنى لقارى الموضوع استيعابه بشكل اكبر مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## E.Yousrey (24 سبتمبر 2007)

مجهود رائع ، يستحق كل الشكر و التقدير


----------



## معمارية من بغداد (25 سبتمبر 2007)

فعلا معلومات مفيدة وياريت لو تكملي جميلك و تزودينا بالرسومات المذكورة اذا كانت متوفرة
الشكر الجزيل


----------



## bradoine (25 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام شكرا


----------



## مهندسة\مروة (25 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## jatli33 (26 سبتمبر 2007)

mercie bien j'ai besion de ses document


----------



## غالي غراوي (6 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا على الموضوع استفدت منه كتير


----------



## sasy0o0o (22 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## engineer_q8 (28 فبراير 2008)

مهندستنا الحبيبة مهندسة البناء
تحية طيبة لكي وبعد
بكل صراحة وامانة الموضوع جدا جدا رائع والله يعيطيكي العافية عليه لكن لا ارى اية صور من الاشكال التي ذكرتيها داخل الموضوع فكيف للشخص الغير مهندس ان يعرف هذه الاشكال التي ذكرتيها فاتمنى ان تضعيها حتى يتسنى معرفة اي عضو معرفة ما يكتب له وانا اول من سيستفيد منها
ولكي الشكر والتقدير

م. رياض المجيم


----------



## حمادة بدر (28 فبراير 2008)

مجهود رائع وجميل 
بس ياريت لو تكملى الجميل ونشوف الرسومات والجداول المذكورة علشان نقدر نطبع الكلام ده كامل 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## وحش العمارة (29 فبراير 2008)

اشكرك على جهود مجهود رائعوجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## verendeel (9 أبريل 2008)

الله ينور وجزاكم خير


----------



## إبراهيم آل حمرة (10 أبريل 2008)

موضوع جدا جميل
أسأل الله أن يكتب لك الأجر000000000000
ونتطلع للمزيد0000000000


----------



## عمرو الصادق (12 مايو 2009)

جزاكم اللة عنا خيراعلى الترتيب الجميل


----------



## asemali (3 مايو 2010)

thank u sir


----------



## م.محمد زاهر (5 مايو 2010)

جزاكي الله خير
ولكن
أين الصور والاشكال؟


----------



## ماجد العراقي (5 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز


----------



## هاوي تخطيط (6 مايو 2010)

مجهود رائع جدااا


----------



## mustafa (8 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكي اشكرك جزيل الشكر على هذا المجهود الجبار


----------



## jirar (28 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكي على هذه المعلومات المفيدة​


----------



## م.محمد البرعي (23 أغسطس 2010)

مع الشكر والتقدير نتما ان يكون في البحث صور توضيحيه لو امكن بس يعطيك العافيه ماقصرت مشكوووووووووور


----------



## nonos_m (31 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير .. وارجو وضع الرسوم التوضيحية و أسماء المراجع .. وشكرا


----------

